# Sunday Steak Night



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Got an itch to cook up some steaks for the family this Sunday following the almost perfect Saturday weather. Found some nice cuts of Ribeye in the freezer.

I don't marinate my steaks - only Salt and Pepper right before hitting a buttered hot pan to form a solid crust then into the oven for a few minutes to reach a nice med temp on the inside. The bell peppers were stuffed with a french green bean and broccoli casserole topped with panko bread crumbs and asiago cheese, then baked for a good 20 minutes to form a crisp crust.

For the gravy I made a dark roux with butter and flour added some chicken stock/mushrooms and heavy cream. 

For the salad, made a Mozzerella/basil/Tomato/Green olive salad with lemon/olive oil/vinegar dressing. Pics below - gonna post up some pizza recipes from Monday next!

Steak and bell pepper









Salad


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

yummm recipe please!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

Surfmom - I don't have exact recipe amounts, since I don't measure when I cook; however I can give you a the rough recipe if that works:

Bean/Broccli casserole
1 cup french green beans - tips clipped - and cut in half
1 cup broccoli chopped 
1 med onion sliced thinly
2 large bell peppers, top cut off and cleaned on the inside
1/4 stick butter
1/4 Cup all purpose flour
1 1/4 cup chicken stock
1/5 cup heavy cream
1/2 cup panko bread crumbs
1/4 cup asiago cheese (freshly grated)
1 tablespoon of butter (melted)
salt/pepper to taste
pinch of cinamon
pinch of nutmeg
bowl of ice and water

Blanch the beans/broccoli/onions and peppers in boiling water for 3 minutes until soft but not cooked throughly and then quickly transfer to ice bath to halt cooking process

In a med sauce pan, melt the butter and add the flour to make a nice roux, doesn't have to be too dark so I would guess a good 4 or 5 minutes over med heat. Now add your chicken stock, and mix throughly. Next add your heavy cream and spices/salt/pepper. Once all is mixed well, add your onions/beans/broccoli and mix until everything is well coated.

Stuff the bell pepper with the mix above. In a seperate bowl mix bread crumbs, asiago cheese and the melted butter. Now put this mixture on top of the peppers.

Bake at 375 for 15 to 20 minutes until the crust is nice and crunchy.

--- Steaks
2 Ribeyes 12 oz each
Kosher salt and pepper to taste
1 tablespoon butter

In a large skillet - melt the butter over high heat. Salt and pepper both sides of the steaks and put in pan for a minute on each side until a solid crust has formed on the steaks. Transfer to a metal oven tray and put in oven at 375 for 6-10 minutes depending on your preference of doneness. Key to a great steak is to let it rest for a good 5 minutes before serving.

-----Gravy
1/4 stick butter
2 tablespoons flour
1/4 cup chicken stock
1/3 cup cream
1 1/2 tablespoon yellow mustard
1 can mushrooms (fresh is better, but I didn't have them at home)
Salt/Pepper
Pinch cinnamon, Pinch cardomom powder, Pinch cumin powder

Melt butter, add flour mix until the roux is nice and dark almost carmel in color if not darker (10 minutes or more on med heat). Add chicken stock, mix well. Add heavy cream, mushrooms, salt/pepper and spices. Mix well and let sit on low for 3-4 minutes until thickened well. Add the mustard and remove from heat.

----
Put the steak on plate at 1200, pepper at 1300 and top the end of the steak off with a generous portion of the sauce.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice Akhan ! Interesting twist with the Cardon and Cumin in the gravy. Keep Rocking.


----------

